# Fire View wood stove model 360



## Lsgandy602 (Feb 29, 2016)

I need a side glass for this stove. Approx 10" x 20"  
Fire View Wood Stove
Model # 360
Serial # 5309
Made in Rogue River, Oregon 97537
Can anyone help me? Where can I order the glass? And maybe get a parts manual for this stove. Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Feb 29, 2016)

You can get ceramic glass from a good glass shop cut to size or you can order online from here:
www.onedayglass.com
Make a cardboard template to assure proper fit.


----------

